# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  [HN] - Cần tìm dịch vụ scan 3D

## len_ken

Chào các bác, em có nhu cầu scan 3D ngoài một số chi tiết bằng cao su. Chi tiết cực kỳ đơn giản, kích thước 100x40mm. 

Có bác nào có nhận scan thì báo em một tiếng với ạ. 

Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.

----------

